# Fear 1 CD Key



## Test20 (3. April 2013)

Bei meinem Problem handelt es sich um folgendes: Ich wollte heute Fear 1 im Multiplayer spielen und dafür benötige ich einen CD Key. Diesen sollte ich laut CD Hülle auf einer Internet Seite bekommen, das problem ist aber, das diese wohl schon down ist. Googel brachte auch keine Lösung. Wie bekomme ich den jetzt den CD Key wenn die Offiziele Seite vom Netz genommen wurde?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (3. April 2013)

Hmmm,wenn die jeweilige Support Seite down ist dann wird es wohl auch keinen MP geben...vermute ich jetzt mal 

Edit:über Tunngle gehts mal.....


----------



## To_by_b (3. April 2013)

Aber es gibt doch noch den Kostenlose MP von FEAR Combat. Ist doch der selbe wie beim Vollpreis Titel!

Vollversion: F.E.A.R. Combat - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2013)

Garnicht, das Ding hat sich Todgelaufen war ein Schuss in den Ofen.


> Hinweis: Leider funktioniert die Registrierung beim Hersteller nicht mehr, wir bieten diesen Download daher nicht länger zum Download an.


Wenn man Google bemüht stellt man fest das schon 2011 wohl die Klappe gefallen ist, ich finde dort nur solche Sachen


----------



## To_by_b (3. April 2013)

Sry auch grad gelesen das die Server off sind. Schade


----------



## TheOnLY (3. April 2013)

Die server sind noch online, hobs doch noch vor ein paar tagen gespielt


----------

